# Hilti TE 76



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a big chipping hammer/small jackhammer type deal. Something that can double as a decent small core drill would be nice. What I'm mainly needing is something for breaking concrete while under countertops and in tight spaces. Does anybody have any experience with the Hilti TE 76? The reason I ask about this particular one is, there's one semi-local to me and I might need someting soon. I saw beachplumber bought one and I sent a PM but hopefully somebody else has some experience. 





Paul


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

They hit light.
they are best for cleaning up close around the copper after you do most of the undercounter breaking with a demo hammer.It would take forever to chip out everything with the 76.

They are irreplaceable for digging other than straight ditch work.

Then there is the obvious multiple holes ranging from 1-1/2"x 24" spiral to drill through footings to a nice fat hole to take 4" pipe.

I'm keeping an eye out as well to compliment the rest of the breaker/drills


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Called him for you.
He sold it yesterday.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Eh, oh well. I didn't know I might need something like this yesterday so I don't feel bad. I may end up renting something if I can't find anything close by. 





Paul


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pick Up Tools*

I picked up bosch sds plus at local pawn shop. 200.00
They had a huge variety of demo equipment.
I do feel bad for ppl who's truck if fell off, but, I can't afford new at this stage.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Love the 76, had it for years. It drills fine and chisels fine aswell. It will drill through concrete and rebar just fine. Has two speeds. I use 1 3/8 but for frost proof HB and a 21/4 dry core to sleeve with 2" pipe, used for main gas lines, sump discharge, and whatever else you may need. The 76 drills through quick enough to where I don't get bored. It's expensive but I recommend it if you got the $


----------

